# Most important lessons you have learned.



## thevisi0nary

I think it would be really helpful if we started a thread where people posted general techniques they have learned or picked up, advice they have received, and essential pieces knowledge that have contributed most to their ability to develop as a composer or producer. I know that the journey cannot be totally reduced to a few tips, but I still think it is interesting to read and know the crucial knowledge people have received over time. This can really help individuals who are just starting out, because it is easy to get overwhelmed with the amount of things you could choose to focus on, and there have been a ton of things I could have afforded to know months or even years ago. This could vary from any range of topic pertaining to composing with sample libraries.

One thing I will say for me, dedicating time to learning my daw of choice (Reaper), and spending time to create an individualized layout and hotkey setup has made a really big difference. I can remember a few months ago how much of a chore it would be to do simple things in the middle of composing. After understanding the program better I feel like I fly through it now in comparison, and I still have a lot to learn about Reaper. Understanding your tools absolutely cut's down on the time it takes to get the music in your head to come out of the speakers.

If anyone feels compelled to chime in with their own wisdom's please do. I consider my self to be largely a beginner still and appreciate any and all advice, I am sure other beginners do as well!


----------



## Phillip

Learn theory, harmony, counterpoint. The rest will happen naturally.


----------



## Jaap

Might seem like a joke, but actually serious, disconnect your WiFi and lay your mobile in another room while working.


----------



## kimarnesen

Inspiration is overrated and even unnecessary.


----------



## mc_deli

Never ever get a "day job" and justify it as a means to pay for music


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Enjoy the ride, and don’t look for shortcuts.


----------



## thevisi0nary

Phillip said:


> Learn theory, harmony, counterpoint. The rest will happen naturally.



Just to add a personal account to this, I was a self taught metal guitar player and was brought up on fairly complex technical metal. Although I did have a pretty good inherent grasp of some counterpoint principles because of that type of music, somehow I managed to avoid learning some (extremely) basic concepts regarding diatonic theory and voice leading. It's hard to explain but I thought completely in terms of melodic lines and did not have a wonderful grasp of underlying chord structure.

I bought the "Tonal Harmony" text book and it is amazing how there a some concepts that are so simple that I am sure they are taken for granted, but have been profound to me. I am glad I was introduced to music the way I was, but I wish I dove into theory a lot sooner.


----------



## thevisi0nary

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Enjoy the ride, and don’t look for shortcuts.



Totally. If you can't make something good with what you have, you won't make something good with anything.


----------



## thevisi0nary

Jaap said:


> Might seem like a joke, but actually serious, disconnect your WiFi and lay your mobile in another room while working.



Have to stay focused!


----------



## R. Soul

If in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## Jaap

R. Soul said:


> If in doubt, throw it out.



Or do a "save as" 

And I don't seem to follow my own advice right now regarding the wifi...


----------



## Justus

Simplify!


----------



## muk

Learn your craft. The more you put into it the more you get out of it.

Then Cold call. And don't let a lack of response keep you from doing more cold calls.

Use these boards to determine which libraries are generally well-regarded. Between those, chose the ones that suit your workflow best and sound best to your own ears.


----------



## Count_Fuzzball

mc_deli said:


> Never ever get a "day job" and justify it as a means to pay for music



What do you mean?


----------



## Tice

Biggest one: Being dissatisfied with your work-in-progress in a good thing! Embrace it, love it. Being dissatisfied makes you better! But once the deadline is reached, let it go. Even if you can think of a million things to still improve on it.


----------



## R. Soul

Jaap said:


> Or do a "save as"
> 
> And I don't seem to follow my own advice right now regarding the wifi...


Of course there is the 'it might sound good tomorrow' thing, but on the other hand, I think it generally slows you down to keep things, when you're in doubt.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Opinions handed out on VI control aren't absolute rules. Only advice. Read, listen. Then do it your way anyway.


----------



## Jaap

R. Soul said:


> Of course there is the 'it might sound good tomorrow' thing, but on the other hand, I think it generally slows you down to keep things, when you're in doubt.



True, I think it is indeed good advice to not to stay too long on something when doubting. However my reason for the "save as" option is that I had actually quite a lot of times that I was on a tight deadline that one of these "save as" pieces actually helped me out. I tag my saves always with the kind of music, tempo, emotions etc so that it is easy to track.


----------



## reddognoyz

your clients by and large will leverage the nebulous nature of what we do to get you to do much more work than what they pay you for.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Preserve and nurture the professional relationships that you make.
Don't burn bridges, even when you feel justified.
Being young often means having a hotter head, and reacting too impulsively.
Once you burned your bridges, there is no going back.


----------



## ThomasNL

Jaap said:


> Might seem like a joke, but actually serious, disconnect your WiFi and lay your mobile in another room while working.


i need to do this more often. Again today i fell into the rabbit hole that is the internet and got nothing done...


----------



## ThomasNL

mc_deli said:


> Never ever get a "day job" and justify it as a means to pay for music


I think when you are starting out it is fine and probably nessacary to have day job for a few days in the week. As long as it is not full time so you can invest enough time into your music i think it shouldn't be a problem. It takes a long time to have a sustaining income from just your music.


----------



## Rodney Money

You don't have to be the best in the world, just be the best "you" in the world.


----------



## bigcat1969

My most important lesson is to always listen to Rodney Money.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

I have learned two big lessons over the past 20 years...

1) Be persistent, even if you're in a long slump and feel like selling everything and giving up on the musical dream (been there, done that, got the t-shirt). Keep your goals realistic, and continue mastering your DAW, writing, and marketing your services; there are pay-offs. The industry is volatile and dynamic, so there will times when you have a ton or work, and times you won't. One may want to be a full-time composer, but there are no gurantees for work, hence by comment about being realistic (ie; don't quit your day job!).

2) Learn how to play an instrument and read music. Although I played piano by ear, I wasted too many years procrastinating on this, and gloating about how successful I was without any formal training blah blah blah. However, after pulling my head out of my ass and committing to formal piano and theory, my writing took off to the next level. Seriously, formal training is huge. I'm not talking about online orchestration courses, etc (which are also beneficial), but good old fashioned lessons at a conservatory and the like.


----------



## mc_deli

ThomasNL said:


> I think when you are starting out it is fine and probably nessacary to have day job for a few days in the week. As long as it is not full time so you can invest enough time into your music i think it shouldn't be a problem. It takes a long time to have a sustaining income from just your music.


If you are offering a different lesson that you have learnt, that's great.
But of not I say again: Never ever get a "day job" and justify it as a means to pay for music.


----------



## Divico

Trust your ears !!!
Sometimes knowledge works against you. 
Ah I knoff Snares should be cut at 500Hz or theres not enough stuff going on in this cue.
Bullshit. If it sounds right to you have the courage to keep it that way.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

mc_deli said:


> If you are offering a different lesson that you have learnt, that's great.
> But of not I say again: Never ever get a "day job" and justify it as a means to pay for music.



Maybe I misinterpreted, but are you saying it's okay to avoid a day job (so that one can pursue music part-time as a possible living) with the risk of living in poverty and becoming financially ruined?


----------



## SchnookyPants

Wolfie2112 said:


> Maybe I misinterpreted, but are you saying it's okay to avoid a day job (so that one can pursue music part-time as a possible living) with the risk of living in poverty and becoming financially ruined?


I think he's making the assumption that we're all members of the royal family.


----------



## SchnookyPants

SchnookyPants said:


> I think he's making the assumption that we're all members of the royal family.



... _orrrrrrrr.... _both you and your parents are OK w/ you living in their basement 'til your 35.


----------



## danbo

Surprised nobody has mentioned _listening_. Especially the classical canon for those doing more pop or jazz styles. 

I've heard all the works of all the major and minor composers multiple times over the years (missing a few actually, going through the complete Debussy now), it gives me a working vocabulary of music and ideas. Right now I'm working on something that is inspired by a Nielson symphony, hearing that makes me think of another idea. Great for creativity.


----------



## Greg

Replace your Facebook feed with an inspiring quote:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...or-for/fjcldmjmjhkklehbacihaiopjklihlgg?hl=en


----------



## jhughes

1)In a lesson with my improv teacher years ago, I played something and he said, "That was nice but you have too many ideas.". It hit me like a ton of bricks. 
It applies to so many things. Take one idea and milk it instead of going all over the place.
Something I am still trying to solve all these years later, lol. Giving music a flow and coherency. Limiting "ideas"...
2)If you want to be a pro musician then you have to treat it like a business. Advertise, promote, be organized, professional skills, have a good contract, value yourself, charge appropriately, etc....the music is only a small part of the equation (unfortunately!)


----------



## JT

The most powerful element of music is silence, don't be afraid to use it.


----------



## dzilizzi

One I am learning - less is more. There is a point at which too many instruments/samples becomes noise.


----------



## robgb

Trust your instincts.


----------



## thevisi0nary

robgb said:


> Trust your instincts.





Sorry I had to haha.

And I thoroughly agree.


----------



## Reaktor

Don't spend too much time wondering why your mix sucks and sounds unrealistic -- it's more likely just poor arrangement that needs fixing


----------



## bill5

Phillip said:


> Learn theory, harmony, counterpoint. The rest will happen naturally.


Man I wish that were true.  But for me at least it was not. The rest didn't happen "naturally" at all; it happened because I put a lot of time into reading and research and trying various hardware, software etc. Knowing how to compose, how to play, and how to record/mix are all 3 diff things and knowing how to do one doesn't necessarily mean knowing or even being any good at the others. Again, unfortunately!

For me, a few things that come to mind:

- When it comes to gear as well as software (DAWs, plugins etc): you DON'T necessarily get what you pay for. I've seen less expensive stuff equal or better more expensive stuff many times. People who are slaves to this IMO should be dismissed in your mind. Don't listen to them, or discount something because it's less expensive...or be like a crow chasing a shiny object where you assume something will be amazing because it's expensive. 

- I think and hope this is stating the obvious (and apologies if so), but how much diff this or that gear makes is very often exaggerated. Technique/skill in using gear is infinitely more important, as is a well-treated room.




mc_deli said:


> Never ever get a "day job" and justify it as a means to pay for music


True. Get a "day job" and justify it as a means to pay the bills and be a responsible adult.  Paying for music is icing on the cake. The "starving artist" bit isn't for everyone, to put it mildly.


----------



## bill5

Jaap said:


> Or do a "save as"


Yep. I have had many things I wasn't sure about, and just stashed away. More than once I've gone back to it and used it, either as is or after getting away from it and coming back to it and tweaking.

Of course I have also had stuff that I looked at and went "are you kidding me" and deleted too lol


----------



## Jaap

bill5 said:


> Of course I have also had stuff that I looked at and went "are you kidding me" and deleted too lol



Oh yes, can relate to that as well! I don't drink alcohol or use any other substances, but sometimes when listening back to some of the "save as" material I am starting to doubt that 

Another important lesson is - make backups, not only on a hard drive, but put it in the cloud outside your house as well


----------



## bill5

Yes excellent call on the backups. I have an external HD I backup stuff on and a few things I've either emailed to myself or otherwise put in "the cloud."


----------



## John Judd

1. When working for clients: find out the ONE PERSON that is in charge of making calls about your music, and set up communication with that individual. Too many cooks in the kitchen is a recipe for absolute hellish misery in the life of a composer. 

2. Have really thick skin and be able to accept rejection when it arrives, because it will.

3. When writing + mixing: take breaks. Short, medium, and long. They give perspective.


----------



## bill5

It may sound obvious to the point of silly, but when starting out I had to wrestle with this a bit as visions of sugar plum faeries danced in my head:

Accept that not everything you write/record will be a brilliant masterpiece. In fact, some of it might be downright mediocre (or, hopefully on rare occasion at most, worse!). Even the best of talents have had their clunkers.


----------



## Gerbil

Observe then steal (ideas obviously, not VSL elicenser usb sticks).


----------



## noises on

Work with lower dynamics...(CC1 down boy!)


----------



## PeterN

Never follow mainstream. And this is even more crucial now, when mainstream is just lies and nihilist crap. More than ever before.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

That failures are a much better learning opportunity than always winning and learning nothing.


----------



## ed buller

list your 10 favorite pieces of music. Learn them off by heart so you can play them in any key. Absorb every note, chord progression so you have under you fingertips a road map of where music can go. then write every day without fail and keep studying ! Always add to your knowledge . You'll never know enough .

best

ed


----------



## bill5

ed buller said:


> write every day without fail


Agree to disagree on that one. If you can and are willing, great, nothing saying anything is wrong with it per se, but that might have some frustrated if they can't and so feel they are "failing." It is not a requirement and for many (e.g. working full time, have kids etc) just not feasible. In fact for me personally that would suck the joy out of the process most days, making it a chore vs something I like.


----------



## jononotbono

Don't start playing Red Dead Redemption 2.


----------



## thevisi0nary

jononotbono said:


> Don't start playing Red Dead Redemption 2.



You know it's so funny because it's such a double edged sword. On one edge, I've gotten a HUGE amount of inspiration from my favorite games like the Soulsborne series, it truly fuels something in my songwriting. On the other edge, I have to play one game every couple of months because the second I connect with one on that level, I just cannot put it down. I played Bloodborne for the first time about 6 months ago (I cannot say enough good things about it, they are my favorite games), and it's basically like taking a short vacation lol. If it's a game I love, there is no such thing as playing for a few hours at a time. I play the shit out of it until it's done (done being beat it twice and uncovering everything) and then I don't play anything for a long time.

I'll be damned if walking through a setting like this isn't one of the most inspiring things, just looking at it makes me want to write right now.







Funny enough I'm actually writing this from Salem MA right now which has also been hugely inspiring. I can't wait to get home and write something dark =).


----------



## I like music

If you heard Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestration backwards, you can figure out the date that CSB (and Half Life 3) will be released.

Other than that, get rid of the internet on your DAW machine.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Stay away from VI Control, you'll save lots of money.


----------



## dgburns

Things off the top of my head, imho as always-

-learn the business aspects in every way and BE YOUR OWN BOSS.
-have a good ent lawyer and use them and learn how to read contracts.
-be good to your clients, as you would nurture your own children.
-keep your accounting in order, know where the money goes.
-know your competition, for it’s not always who or what you think it is.
-know yourself and your limits.
-build your brand organically.
-take risks, but balance the risk/reward so you can absorb the loss if it turns sour.
-strive to become financially independent, this is fundamentally an irrational industry.
-take the long view
-know when to say ‘no’
-ask for what you feel you are worth. (know the revenue streams and negociate for your rights)
-know or learn how to master many styles of production quickly
-know your tools like a ninja

But mostly, be kind to your fellow composers, for we all struggle with something.


----------



## thesteelydane

Unless you're 10 years old, no one is coming to push you to do the things you know you need to do, in order to have the life you want. You will NEVER feel like doing them, so YOU have to push yourself to do those things - every day.

You can not learn how to write by reading, listening or watching anything. You have to APPLY what you absorb. So study every day, but most importantly, WRITE every day. Even when you don't "feel like it".

All the rest: Exercise as if your life depended on it (it does). Sleep enough as if your life depended on it (it does). Keep a journal of everything you WANT to do, and what you are ACTUALLY doing - every morning write down the most important thing you need to do today FOR YOU (not anybody else).

If you do all this, every day, without fail, over time, things WILL come together. Only took me 40 years to figure this shit out.


----------



## MisteR

Sleep.


----------



## robgb

Don't diss popular developers... you're only in for a world of hurt.


----------



## AlexRuger

There's a lot of noise in the world. Most of it isn't even sort of worth listening to.

Daily meditation practice is the best thing you can do for yourself after sleep, diet, and exercise (in that order). 

External validation is always the wrong reason to do something, but we're incredibly good at lying to ourselves about our motivations.

Be wary of positive and negative feedback from others. Both are equally treacherous.

If it's not a "hell yes," it's a no.

Nurture the relationships in your life that truly matter -- show (don't just tell) them that you love them often.

Remove the unnecessary, refine what's left, repeat.

Don't take advice too seriously. You never know how or why someone arrived at that opinion. Your inner voice is more trustworthy than we usually give it credit for, and advice is useless without experience to hammer it home.


----------



## dougj7

Never pay full price for a sample library. Wait for Black Friday or Christmas.


----------



## kitekrazy

Never be arrogant on how other people produce music.


----------



## kitekrazy

People who buy downloads, purchase tickets, and everything else music related, also knowns as the person on the street, could care less what gear you use.


----------



## kitekrazy

Software is not a religion. Do not go jihad when people criticize your tools. That is only for youtube.


----------



## rgames

Fail fast.

I've worked with enough high-performers in a variety of fields to know that they have just as many bad ideas and failures as anyone else. The difference is they dismiss the bad ideas more quickly.

rgames


----------



## AlexRuger

rgames said:


> Fail fast.
> 
> I've worked with enough high-performers in a variety of fields to know that they have just as many bad ideas and failures as anyone else. The difference is they dismiss the bad ideas more quickly.
> 
> rgames



This is a good one, and one that's only really sunk in recently. Similarly, *bail* fast. If something isn't working or doesn't feel right, you can usually tell relatively early on, but I particularly have an annoying talent for hanging on and fighting the good fight, which really just ends up wasting a lot of previous time. There's no shame in bailing and/or failing -- just learn from it and move on.


----------



## MartinH.

AlexRuger said:


> I particularly have an annoying talent for hanging on and fighting the good fight, which really just ends up wasting a lot of previous time. There's no shame in bailing and/or failing -- just learn from it and move on.



+1, I have that problem too. Spent _years _on some projects before I cut my losses.


----------



## mverta

Never put a rabid, cocaine-fueled ferret down your pants.


----------



## Jdiggity1

mverta said:


> Never put a rabid, cocaine-fueled ferret down your pants.


The New Years celebrations have officially begun


----------



## whiskers

Always seek to shift viewpoints and look at something from multiple perspectives before making/incorporating {significant} assumptions


----------



## MartinH.

Don't overfeed your cat.


----------



## whiskers

MartinH. said:


> Don't overfeed your cat.


Are you calling me fat?


----------



## MartinH.

whiskers said:


> Are you calling me fat?



No, I'm sure you're just fluffy . But somehow I happened to think of the 8kg cat of my ex-girlfriend when @mverta shared his advice - that fat cat stepped on my balls once when he walked over my lap. It was quite unpleasant.


----------



## JohnG

whiskers said:


> Are you calling me fat?



No, you're just "easier to see"


----------



## whiskers

JohnG said:


> No, you're just "easier to see"


More-of-me-to-love


----------



## whiskers

MartinH. said:


> No, I'm sure you're just fluffy . But somehow I happened to think of the 8kg cat of my ex-girlfriend when @mverta shared his advice - that fat cat stepped on my balls once when he walked over my lap. It was quite unpleasant.








My fluff is my best quality! Just ask @fluffyaudio ! ;P


----------



## givemenoughrope

Do everything with the least amount of strain that you can. William Burroughs and others called this “do easy.”

Don’t argue with your significant other as much as possible.

Don’t buy cheap duct tape.

Asking for forgiveness is usually easier than asking for permission but don’t be an idiot...or don’t get caught.

Get enough sleep or you will eventually fall apart.

Drink more water.

In a way, most good and thoughtful music that connects with people is “singing.”

Don’t take Fountain, take Willoughby. Don’t take Los Feliz, take Rowena.
Park on the street instead. 
Traffic is inevitable and your chance to listen to music or call grandma, etc.


----------



## MPortmann

What made you want to play music when you were a kid? Remind yourself of this 

Limit choice. Too much choice confuses yourself and others. Do more with less 

Focus on what you do, not what others do

Be willing to fail. Willingness to fail doesn’t actually lead to failure. It can lead to moments of real change when you come up against (surpass) the limits of your ability. You don't find that out until you're willing to fall on your face trying to tap it.

Brian Grazer-Write and submit something to get paid, doesn't have to be great it just has to exist. 

Being self employed needs routines so you are not spending valuable energy on unimportant things in order to save energy for being creative

If you say “yes,” then give your absolute best effort and attitude in whatever you are doing whether it is big or small.

The first 2 or 3 listens are the most valuable in revealing info. Try to remain objective by listening less or coming back to it later

Brian Eno-cook like an Italian, use great ingredients sparingly. Keep it pure, don't throw in the kitchen sink. It will leave you places to go dynamically


----------



## MartinH.

whiskers said:


> My fluff is my best quality! Just ask @fluffyaudio ! ;P



Purrrrfect!


----------



## KallumS

Download a timer VST for your DAW and initialize it when starting a new project. Once the timer hits 20 hours, close the project and start a new one. Come back to the previous one a month later. This will encourage you *not* to spend 20 hours on one song.


----------



## stonzthro

Simplify everything
I know nothing


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

If you're serious, pursue serious education.

A university program that forces you to write for live musicians is invaluable.


----------



## Bill the Lesser

You can do $50,000+ jobs on a phone call, but for anything less get it in writing.


givemenoughrope said:


> Don’t take Fountain, take Willoughby. Don’t take Los Feliz, take Rowena.


You forgot don't take La Brea, take Edgewood to Highland. I'm sure it was just an oversight.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Bill the Lesser said:


> You can do $50,000+ jobs on a phone call, but for anything less get it in writing.
> 
> You forgot don't take La Brea, take Edgewood to Highland. I'm sure it was just an oversight.



Whoa, score! I'm using that one. I always get stuck on Rimpau to Vine...


----------



## DS_Joost

Don't trust people on forums


----------

